# Vaperite 30% to 75% off warehouse clearance sale



## Vaperite South Africa (16/8/17)

*SALE HOURS ARE 9AM TO 6PM ON ALL THREE DAYS

ONLY AVAILABLE AT THE LISTED LOCATIONS
*​The following is a list of some of the items on sale:



NCV original e-liquid range in both 30ml and 100ml (50% off)

Orion original e-liquid range in 30ml (50% off)

Mr Hardwick's original e-liquid range in 30ml (50% off)
Creamy Clouds e-liquid range in 30ml and 100ml (50% off)

Nostalgia Lustre 30ml (50% off)

UD Cool Kit black and Red (30% off)

Wismec RX200S white / black (30% off)

Geekvape Karma Mech Mod red / copper (40% off)

iJoy Limitless RDA 24mm SS (40% off)

Joyetech Ultimo atomiser black and SS (40% off)

Kangertech KBox Mini Platinum Edition (40% off)

Limitless Colour Change RDA (40% off)

Pioneer4U IPV8 various colours (40% off)

Sigelei Fuchai 213 various colours (40% off)

UD Goblin Mini V3 black and SS (40% off)

VGod Tricktank 3ml black and SS (40% off)

Wotofo Freakshow RDA black and SS (40% off)

Arctic Dolphin Hector RTA black and SS (50% off)

Coil Master ceramic coil jig (50% off)

CoilArt Mage GTA black and SS (50% off)

CoilArt Mage RTA black and SS (50% off)

Joyetech Cuboid black, grey and SS (50% off)

Desire Mad Dog RDA black, blue and gold (50% off)

EHPRO Billow V3 black and SS (50% off)

Geekvape Griffin 25 and 25 plus black and SS (50% off)

Geekvape Karma RDTA and RDA black and SS (50% off)

Geekvape Eagle Tank 6ml black and SS (50% off)

iJoy Limitless Lux Mod (50% off)

iJoy Limitless RDTA, RDTA and XL black and SS (50% off)

Wismec Indestructible RDA (50% off)

Joyetech Ocular C Touch Screen Mod (50% off)

Koopor Primus 300W Mod (50% off)

Indulgence Mutation X V5 RDA (50% off)

SMOK TF-RTA G4 black and SS (50% off)

Steamcrave Aromamiser, RDTA and Supreme all versions (50% off)

Tesiyi 18650 35A and 40A batteries (50% off)

UD Bellus and Goblin Mini (50% off)

Wismec IndeReserve RTA and Neutron RDA (50% off)

Wotofo Lush RDA various colours (50% off)

A huge range of replacement glass, coils, wire, silicone covers and panel covers (75% off)

This is only a partial list of some of the more popular items on clearance sale!! 
​

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Paul33 (17/8/17)

Not online?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rafique (17/8/17)

Do they have to be purchased in store?


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (17/8/17)

This sale is only for the three shops mentioned and must be purchased at those shops.

What we have done is pulled all the stock from our ten shops and all items are being sent to the three shops where the sale is taking place. After the sale we will assess what is left over and add some of the items to our "On Sale" page on our website so keep checking our website after the sale to see what items have been added.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (17/8/17)

Rafique said:


> Do they have to be purchased in store?



By the way, which mod is that on your profile? WYE200?


----------



## Rafique (17/8/17)

Vaperite South Africa said:


> By the way, which mod is that on your profile? WYE200?



Yip wye 200

Will be at one of them on the 19th, I doubt il get these 100ml at Vape con for 50percent off. Please let us know when they will be on the site and how to go about purchasing. It would be easier to buy what I need and collect instead of driving all the way to find out there is no stock left. Great price I'm assuming 50% off selected juices mean 180 instead of 360.


----------



## Paul33 (17/8/17)

Vaperite South Africa said:


> This sale is only for the three shops mentioned and must be purchased at those shops.
> 
> What we have done is pulled all the stock from our ten shops and all items are being sent to the three shops where the sale is taking place. After the sale we will assess what is left over and add some of the items to our "On Sale" page on our website so keep checking our website after the sale to see what items have been added.



Cool. Thank you.


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (17/8/17)

Rafique said:


> Yip wye 200
> 
> Will be at one of them on the 19th, I doubt il get these 100ml at Vape con for 50percent off. Please let us know when they will be on the site and how to go about purchasing. It would be easier to buy what I need and collect instead of driving all the way to find out there is no stock left. Great price I'm assuming 50% off selected juices mean 180 instead of 360.



We have a lot of stock of some of the e-liquid flavours. Bedford and Grayston are getting most of the stock. Also, all our shops have limited supply of the e-liquid on clearance and they are already selling at clearance prices so if you are close to one of our shops then you can head there and hopefully get what is left.

And that WYE200 is an amazing mod at only 67 grams. I'm using one and loving it

And, yes, R180 if original price was R360


----------



## Paul33 (17/8/17)

Vaperite South Africa said:


> This sale is only for the three shops mentioned and must be purchased at those shops.
> 
> What we have done is pulled all the stock from our ten shops and all items are being sent to the three shops where the sale is taking place. After the sale we will assess what is left over and add some of the items to our "On Sale" page on our website so keep checking our website after the sale to see what items have been added.



Cool. Thank you.


----------



## Rafique (17/8/17)

Vaperite South Africa said:


> We have a lot of stock of some of the e-liquid flavours. Bedford and Grayston are getting most of the stock. Also, all our shops have limited supply of the e-liquid on clearance and they are already selling at clearance prices so if you are close to one of our shops then you can head there and hopefully get what is left.
> 
> And that WYE200 is an amazing mod at only 67 grams. I'm using one and loving it
> 
> And, yes, R180 if original price was R360



Awesome thanks il go pass grayston on Saturday.

Yeah man, they great mods weight wise very nice. I enjoy the screen and the temp control works well also


----------



## Rude Rudi (18/8/17)

I went past the Grayston store and picked up some beauties, thanks!! Neatron, Lush, Pico and some bats. Fantastic prices, service and staff!

Keep it up guys!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

